# handtool workbench



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*beginning the process*

I have been wanting/needing a solid workbench to use for hand tool work. Been trolling the site for almost 2 years now soaking in the needed information and ideas from many of the skilled members and i think i have an idea.
I am still not for sure of exact dimensions or style i want. I am leaning towards a Nicholson/Sellers bench with a twin screw vice. I really like this one here. Roughly 7 foot length, 30 inches wide, ~35 inches in height ( 35 seems to be a comfortable height for me from some trials with my hand planes. The top i believe will be final thinkness of 3 inches. I came up with the length based on the size of the space i have to put it and the best use of material at hand. I was aiming for 8 feet but it just isn't in the cards. 30 inches deep is enough room to work and have tools able to sit on bench, still undecided on having a tool well.

all wood will be reclaimed from a house i dismantled last summer and saved as much of the rough sawn, 100+ year old timber. All red oak i believe, it is oak in any case.

More thoughts to come later, and I get more input to finalize the design. Playing with Sketchup to come up with something before i really get started.

the start: i would like to do most of the work without sucking on the power grid, but i do not have a decent ripsaw at the moment so my circular saw has to step in for the rough dimensioning. i do not own a power planer or jointer and none of my friends do either so all that work will be with my hand planes.

halfway through ripping









what should end up as legs they are ~5.5"-6" square, they were in the house as studs, spaced between every 3 2x and enclosed all doors and windows.









and ~ 13' long. None of the ones chosen have the pith and are 1/4 of the tree they came from i believe ( thought of ripping them out for as much quartersawn as i can get but not sure if my saw can take it, still may happen)









a crosscut look at the grain on one board, pretty tight old growth i believe, tried to pick out the best cut but i will have to settle with what i can dig out on some.








what used to be either the ceiling or floor joists 2×8x15+
























some already ripped and crosscut to roughly 3.5"x2"x 7.5'

















and all cut and stacked in the spot they will be sitting when completed, till i can get to planing them down.









hopefully can get them together soon
more to come later, had to stop for righteous tstorms rolling through


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *beginning the process*
> 
> I have been wanting/needing a solid workbench to use for hand tool work. Been trolling the site for almost 2 years now soaking in the needed information and ideas from many of the skilled members and i think i have an idea.
> I am still not for sure of exact dimensions or style i want. I am leaning towards a Nicholson/Sellers bench with a twin screw vice. I really like this one here. Roughly 7 foot length, 30 inches wide, ~35 inches in height ( 35 seems to be a comfortable height for me from some trials with my hand planes. The top i believe will be final thinkness of 3 inches. I came up with the length based on the size of the space i have to put it and the best use of material at hand. I was aiming for 8 feet but it just isn't in the cards. 30 inches deep is enough room to work and have tools able to sit on bench, still undecided on having a tool well.
> ...


Niiiiice!

Can't wait to see another bench come together


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Tugboater78 said:


> *beginning the process*
> 
> I have been wanting/needing a solid workbench to use for hand tool work. Been trolling the site for almost 2 years now soaking in the needed information and ideas from many of the skilled members and i think i have an idea.
> I am still not for sure of exact dimensions or style i want. I am leaning towards a Nicholson/Sellers bench with a twin screw vice. I really like this one here. Roughly 7 foot length, 30 inches wide, ~35 inches in height ( 35 seems to be a comfortable height for me from some trials with my hand planes. The top i believe will be final thinkness of 3 inches. I came up with the length based on the size of the space i have to put it and the best use of material at hand. I was aiming for 8 feet but it just isn't in the cards. 30 inches deep is enough room to work and have tools able to sit on bench, still undecided on having a tool well.
> ...


Nice! I'll be following.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *beginning the process*
> 
> I have been wanting/needing a solid workbench to use for hand tool work. Been trolling the site for almost 2 years now soaking in the needed information and ideas from many of the skilled members and i think i have an idea.
> I am still not for sure of exact dimensions or style i want. I am leaning towards a Nicholson/Sellers bench with a twin screw vice. I really like this one here. Roughly 7 foot length, 30 inches wide, ~35 inches in height ( 35 seems to be a comfortable height for me from some trials with my hand planes. The top i believe will be final thinkness of 3 inches. I came up with the length based on the size of the space i have to put it and the best use of material at hand. I was aiming for 8 feet but it just isn't in the cards. 30 inches deep is enough room to work and have tools able to sit on bench, still undecided on having a tool well.
> ...


reclaimed oak. Nice!!!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *beginning the process*
> 
> I have been wanting/needing a solid workbench to use for hand tool work. Been trolling the site for almost 2 years now soaking in the needed information and ideas from many of the skilled members and i think i have an idea.
> I am still not for sure of exact dimensions or style i want. I am leaning towards a Nicholson/Sellers bench with a twin screw vice. I really like this one here. Roughly 7 foot length, 30 inches wide, ~35 inches in height ( 35 seems to be a comfortable height for me from some trials with my hand planes. The top i believe will be final thinkness of 3 inches. I came up with the length based on the size of the space i have to put it and the best use of material at hand. I was aiming for 8 feet but it just isn't in the cards. 30 inches deep is enough room to work and have tools able to sit on bench, still undecided on having a tool well.
> ...


That's some great lumber, Justin, it'll make a fantastic bench.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

Tugboater78 said:


> *beginning the process*
> 
> I have been wanting/needing a solid workbench to use for hand tool work. Been trolling the site for almost 2 years now soaking in the needed information and ideas from many of the skilled members and i think i have an idea.
> I am still not for sure of exact dimensions or style i want. I am leaning towards a Nicholson/Sellers bench with a twin screw vice. I really like this one here. Roughly 7 foot length, 30 inches wide, ~35 inches in height ( 35 seems to be a comfortable height for me from some trials with my hand planes. The top i believe will be final thinkness of 3 inches. I came up with the length based on the size of the space i have to put it and the best use of material at hand. I was aiming for 8 feet but it just isn't in the cards. 30 inches deep is enough room to work and have tools able to sit on bench, still undecided on having a tool well.
> ...


They do not make houses like they used to. Now, its flimsy 2×4 which of course are really 1.5×3.5 and not even oak, pine..

I was getting insurance quotes for my house the other day (its a victorian farmhouse build in the late 1800's) and the insurer was quoting me a high price because "its an old house". Never mind the fact it has withstood 150+ years of weather, storm etc.. and still in perfect shape (we redid all electrical and plumbing so its all modern stuff). My so-called "old house" is build likewise with rough-sawn heavy oak timber and is not going to fall down easily..

That being said, your timber will make a wonderful heavy bench. Its gonna be a heck of a workout to plane and dimension all the lumber by hand.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *beginning the process*
> 
> I have been wanting/needing a solid workbench to use for hand tool work. Been trolling the site for almost 2 years now soaking in the needed information and ideas from many of the skilled members and i think i have an idea.
> I am still not for sure of exact dimensions or style i want. I am leaning towards a Nicholson/Sellers bench with a twin screw vice. I really like this one here. Roughly 7 foot length, 30 inches wide, ~35 inches in height ( 35 seems to be a comfortable height for me from some trials with my hand planes. The top i believe will be final thinkness of 3 inches. I came up with the length based on the size of the space i have to put it and the best use of material at hand. I was aiming for 8 feet but it just isn't in the cards. 30 inches deep is enough room to work and have tools able to sit on bench, still undecided on having a tool well.
> ...


Major points on the Galoot scale.

Oh yeah.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Tugboater78 said:


> *beginning the process*
> 
> I have been wanting/needing a solid workbench to use for hand tool work. Been trolling the site for almost 2 years now soaking in the needed information and ideas from many of the skilled members and i think i have an idea.
> I am still not for sure of exact dimensions or style i want. I am leaning towards a Nicholson/Sellers bench with a twin screw vice. I really like this one here. Roughly 7 foot length, 30 inches wide, ~35 inches in height ( 35 seems to be a comfortable height for me from some trials with my hand planes. The top i believe will be final thinkness of 3 inches. I came up with the length based on the size of the space i have to put it and the best use of material at hand. I was aiming for 8 feet but it just isn't in the cards. 30 inches deep is enough room to work and have tools able to sit on bench, still undecided on having a tool well.
> ...


nice progress, and great source for lumber. a heirloom piece in the making


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *beginning the process*
> 
> I have been wanting/needing a solid workbench to use for hand tool work. Been trolling the site for almost 2 years now soaking in the needed information and ideas from many of the skilled members and i think i have an idea.
> I am still not for sure of exact dimensions or style i want. I am leaning towards a Nicholson/Sellers bench with a twin screw vice. I really like this one here. Roughly 7 foot length, 30 inches wide, ~35 inches in height ( 35 seems to be a comfortable height for me from some trials with my hand planes. The top i believe will be final thinkness of 3 inches. I came up with the length based on the size of the space i have to put it and the best use of material at hand. I was aiming for 8 feet but it just isn't in the cards. 30 inches deep is enough room to work and have tools able to sit on bench, still undecided on having a tool well.
> ...


Right on Justin. Get it man!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *beginning the process*
> 
> I have been wanting/needing a solid workbench to use for hand tool work. Been trolling the site for almost 2 years now soaking in the needed information and ideas from many of the skilled members and i think i have an idea.
> I am still not for sure of exact dimensions or style i want. I am leaning towards a Nicholson/Sellers bench with a twin screw vice. I really like this one here. Roughly 7 foot length, 30 inches wide, ~35 inches in height ( 35 seems to be a comfortable height for me from some trials with my hand planes. The top i believe will be final thinkness of 3 inches. I came up with the length based on the size of the space i have to put it and the best use of material at hand. I was aiming for 8 feet but it just isn't in the cards. 30 inches deep is enough room to work and have tools able to sit on bench, still undecided on having a tool well.
> ...


I'tll be solid, thats for sure. Maybe an 8C with a fence and Popeye arms! The next three generations will be proud to own it.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *beginning the process*
> 
> I have been wanting/needing a solid workbench to use for hand tool work. Been trolling the site for almost 2 years now soaking in the needed information and ideas from many of the skilled members and i think i have an idea.
> I am still not for sure of exact dimensions or style i want. I am leaning towards a Nicholson/Sellers bench with a twin screw vice. I really like this one here. Roughly 7 foot length, 30 inches wide, ~35 inches in height ( 35 seems to be a comfortable height for me from some trials with my hand planes. The top i believe will be final thinkness of 3 inches. I came up with the length based on the size of the space i have to put it and the best use of material at hand. I was aiming for 8 feet but it just isn't in the cards. 30 inches deep is enough room to work and have tools able to sit on bench, still undecided on having a tool well.
> ...


Pretty sure that the ensuing bench will easily make it to the 22nd century.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *beginning the process*
> 
> I have been wanting/needing a solid workbench to use for hand tool work. Been trolling the site for almost 2 years now soaking in the needed information and ideas from many of the skilled members and i think i have an idea.
> I am still not for sure of exact dimensions or style i want. I am leaning towards a Nicholson/Sellers bench with a twin screw vice. I really like this one here. Roughly 7 foot length, 30 inches wide, ~35 inches in height ( 35 seems to be a comfortable height for me from some trials with my hand planes. The top i believe will be final thinkness of 3 inches. I came up with the length based on the size of the space i have to put it and the best use of material at hand. I was aiming for 8 feet but it just isn't in the cards. 30 inches deep is enough room to work and have tools able to sit on bench, still undecided on having a tool well.
> ...


@oldfart I have an 8c, no fence and some decent arms, they will be Popeye when I am done lol, I do have my work cut out for me. Right now I'm turning one of my 5s into a scrubber knock them down a bit.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *beginning the process*
> 
> I have been wanting/needing a solid workbench to use for hand tool work. Been trolling the site for almost 2 years now soaking in the needed information and ideas from many of the skilled members and i think i have an idea.
> I am still not for sure of exact dimensions or style i want. I am leaning towards a Nicholson/Sellers bench with a twin screw vice. I really like this one here. Roughly 7 foot length, 30 inches wide, ~35 inches in height ( 35 seems to be a comfortable height for me from some trials with my hand planes. The top i believe will be final thinkness of 3 inches. I came up with the length based on the size of the space i have to put it and the best use of material at hand. I was aiming for 8 feet but it just isn't in the cards. 30 inches deep is enough room to work and have tools able to sit on bench, still undecided on having a tool well.
> ...


Yes, some major galoot points. Jointing those by hand I can see. Gotta say, thickness planing by hand….wow, that would be tough. Props if you getterdone brother.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *beginning the process*
> 
> I have been wanting/needing a solid workbench to use for hand tool work. Been trolling the site for almost 2 years now soaking in the needed information and ideas from many of the skilled members and i think i have an idea.
> I am still not for sure of exact dimensions or style i want. I am leaning towards a Nicholson/Sellers bench with a twin screw vice. I really like this one here. Roughly 7 foot length, 30 inches wide, ~35 inches in height ( 35 seems to be a comfortable height for me from some trials with my hand planes. The top i believe will be final thinkness of 3 inches. I came up with the length based on the size of the space i have to put it and the best use of material at hand. I was aiming for 8 feet but it just isn't in the cards. 30 inches deep is enough room to work and have tools able to sit on bench, still undecided on having a tool well.
> ...


@Tug-Great start indeed. Make sure that when you use your 8C, that you switch arms every now and then. I wouldn't want you to look like a fiddler crab with a big claw and a small claw!


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Tugboater78 said:


> *beginning the process*
> 
> I have been wanting/needing a solid workbench to use for hand tool work. Been trolling the site for almost 2 years now soaking in the needed information and ideas from many of the skilled members and i think i have an idea.
> I am still not for sure of exact dimensions or style i want. I am leaning towards a Nicholson/Sellers bench with a twin screw vice. I really like this one here. Roughly 7 foot length, 30 inches wide, ~35 inches in height ( 35 seems to be a comfortable height for me from some trials with my hand planes. The top i believe will be final thinkness of 3 inches. I came up with the length based on the size of the space i have to put it and the best use of material at hand. I was aiming for 8 feet but it just isn't in the cards. 30 inches deep is enough room to work and have tools able to sit on bench, still undecided on having a tool well.
> ...


Thats some sweet timber/lumber you have. Should make a great bench. Can't wait to see 
how everything progresses.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *beginning the process*
> 
> I have been wanting/needing a solid workbench to use for hand tool work. Been trolling the site for almost 2 years now soaking in the needed information and ideas from many of the skilled members and i think i have an idea.
> I am still not for sure of exact dimensions or style i want. I am leaning towards a Nicholson/Sellers bench with a twin screw vice. I really like this one here. Roughly 7 foot length, 30 inches wide, ~35 inches in height ( 35 seems to be a comfortable height for me from some trials with my hand planes. The top i believe will be final thinkness of 3 inches. I came up with the length based on the size of the space i have to put it and the best use of material at hand. I was aiming for 8 feet but it just isn't in the cards. 30 inches deep is enough room to work and have tools able to sit on bench, still undecided on having a tool well.
> ...


I do love the look of that benchwood. Wow, such tight grain… It'll be a treat to pound away at projects on that benchtop. You're doing the wood a great service, pulling it back from the brink for such an important task. Good on ya, and good luck! We'll all be watching!


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*starting some planing*

Started planing down some of the boards for the top. They will be two ~12" wide sections with an ~ 6" gap/well board between. I am leaning towards having the center section removeable, flipped one way it will be level with the other 2 sections, flipped upside down it will sit lower. All ideas are still not set in stone except the 2 sections.

One problem i foresee is my lack of good clamps, wish I had the cash for a couple cabinet masters. I may go run the BigBlueBox card up a bit more and get a couple of these. Got 2 Bessey 3/4 pipe clamps, 3 maybe old Bessey 3/4( grandpas, no name but colored like one.) 2 no name 1/2 pipe clamps and 3-4 bessey/jorgensen medium duty bar clamps. I guess that would be enough, but 2-3 of the parallel clamps would be a plus, to keep everything straight.

halfway through first board, its like night and day. Took a wire brush across the board before i started planing to get rid of most grit or dirt that had accumulated over the years while in the house.









a look at the exposed grain









a closer look









a closer still









you can see where nails were/are ( pulled all i could, many broke off inside, so i used a punch and drove them at least another half inch in, no real other alternative) the cut nails were rusty and very brittle, these were tiny for the lathing for the plaster walls. 









grandpa's ww2 era stanley #5c with the nice walnut knob and tote TerryR made for me. Its doing most of the grunt work.









Wards Master #6 smoothing things out a bit more (staged picture as i didn't take any pics while really using it)









4square, pic doesnt show very well but this be a quartersawn piece and has the pretty rays 









the Stanley #5 seemed to be worn out a bit so i brought out my Millers Falls #14, i may just use it more since it seems t take a more aggressive cut ( with less effort oddly)though they are both tuned the same. Brought out the Stanley #8c i bought from JayT to smooth/square up the 2" sides. I didnt get any action shots but i gave the neighbors kids a few full length/width shavings to play with. Notice the 6×6's stretched on lower section of the horses? A stopgap to keep the horses from wanting to "roll over" on me while planing.


































http://lumberjocks.com/Tugboater78/blog/36673/edit#










I soaked through my shirt and started dripping nonstop streams of sweat on my boards so i called it a day. Getting ready to clean up the planes and do a quick strop job on them for the next round. I got 2.5 of at least 12 boards ready, minus some fine tuning on the glue faces.

more to come later

Thanks for checking


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *starting some planing*
> 
> Started planing down some of the boards for the top. They will be two ~12" wide sections with an ~ 6" gap/well board between. I am leaning towards having the center section removeable, flipped one way it will be level with the other 2 sections, flipped upside down it will sit lower. All ideas are still not set in stone except the 2 sections.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of work, Justin, but the results sure are worth it-that's some pretty oak. A whole benchtop of that nice, tight grain is going to be awesome. You'll also be well practiced up on your sharpening.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *starting some planing*
> 
> Started planing down some of the boards for the top. They will be two ~12" wide sections with an ~ 6" gap/well board between. I am leaning towards having the center section removeable, flipped one way it will be level with the other 2 sections, flipped upside down it will sit lower. All ideas are still not set in stone except the 2 sections.
> 
> ...


that's a good workout. A agree with Jayt. That's going to be sweet.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *starting some planing*
> 
> Started planing down some of the boards for the top. They will be two ~12" wide sections with an ~ 6" gap/well board between. I am leaning towards having the center section removeable, flipped one way it will be level with the other 2 sections, flipped upside down it will sit lower. All ideas are still not set in stone except the 2 sections.
> 
> ...


Looks like a lot of sweat, hopefully you can avoid the blood and tears part.

Gonna be a sweet bench.


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

Tugboater78 said:


> *starting some planing*
> 
> Started planing down some of the boards for the top. They will be two ~12" wide sections with an ~ 6" gap/well board between. I am leaning towards having the center section removeable, flipped one way it will be level with the other 2 sections, flipped upside down it will sit lower. All ideas are still not set in stone except the 2 sections.
> 
> ...


Repurposing that old oak will make your bench even more of a treasure - and the planing is great workout, too.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *starting some planing*
> 
> Started planing down some of the boards for the top. They will be two ~12" wide sections with an ~ 6" gap/well board between. I am leaning towards having the center section removeable, flipped one way it will be level with the other 2 sections, flipped upside down it will sit lower. All ideas are still not set in stone except the 2 sections.
> 
> ...


It is a definite workout, my right arm feels 10lbs heavier. The blood already been spilled, not on the wood though, the corners of those planed boards are razor sharp caught a knuckle on one and it's ripped open. Grabbed some shavings rubbed it down and wrapped some electrical tape around it, it's all good.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *starting some planing*
> 
> Started planing down some of the boards for the top. They will be two ~12" wide sections with an ~ 6" gap/well board between. I am leaning towards having the center section removeable, flipped one way it will be level with the other 2 sections, flipped upside down it will sit lower. All ideas are still not set in stone except the 2 sections.
> 
> ...


Ouch. Oak splinters are a MFer.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *starting some planing*
> 
> Started planing down some of the boards for the top. They will be two ~12" wide sections with an ~ 6" gap/well board between. I am leaning towards having the center section removeable, flipped one way it will be level with the other 2 sections, flipped upside down it will sit lower. All ideas are still not set in stone except the 2 sections.
> 
> ...


Fantastic Justin. Thanks for taking the time to get the photos and bring us along for the ride. Outstanding work man.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*and some more planing, and choosing orientation*

short lil bitty, just more planing and trying to figure up glueup. Mainly just a few pics, didn't take many, phone weighed too much..




























initial setup, i moved some around later and liked it better
I had them clamped together to be able to lift the slab and judge some weight..gonna be nice and heavy.









Wards Master #6 took a 6.5' full width shaving for me and had to catch the moment :0









I like where i have them aligned at this point, though i still gotta tweek the glue joints for a closer fit.

It sure isn't pine I am working with which i can pull together for a joint.. this stuff doesn't move.

still some fine tuning of the boards to be done but I am trying to get as many ready to be put together so i can pick the best boards for each of 2 ~12" slabs
Not sure if you can see but the 3 to the right have a bow to them, which I am not sure if i should worry about straightening up. Any suggestions? 









some gaps on the left section
all of these boards equal to a little more than half my benchtop ~6 boards will make up one of two slabs. 









My pile of shavings around lunchtime. When i cleaned up this evening i was able to tightly pack all shavings in a basic sized small trashcan. Took it to my brothers so can get some fires started in his pit, neighbor grabbed a garbage bag full as well and took it with him to his campsite..









Something i have failed to mention i found, picked it up for 3 dollars, blade is perfect. Been using it to knock some splinters off a few boards before i threw the plane at them.

I bought it at a small flea market on mother's day, they had it marked for $6 but since it was mother's day they had a half off sale..least that's what they told me. I almost giggled as i handed the bills over.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Tugboater78 said:


> *and some more planing, and choosing orientation*
> 
> short lil bitty, just more planing and trying to figure up glueup. Mainly just a few pics, didn't take many, phone weighed too much..
> 
> ...


Despite the work, you must be pumped to get started on what should be a great bench. Not sure if the glue-up 
clamping will straighten out those boards or not .Also,nice score on that chisel. Can't beat that price !

Have you decided what kind of vises you are going to have ?


----------



## Jeff82780 (Mar 15, 2010)

Tugboater78 said:


> *and some more planing, and choosing orientation*
> 
> short lil bitty, just more planing and trying to figure up glueup. Mainly just a few pics, didn't take many, phone weighed too much..
> 
> ...


$3 for a Stanley 750! not bad


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *and some more planing, and choosing orientation*
> 
> short lil bitty, just more planing and trying to figure up glueup. Mainly just a few pics, didn't take many, phone weighed too much..
> 
> ...


Oh, you SUCK on the #750 purchase! Seriously!

For the bowed boards, try a clamp up that sandwiches them between straights to see what can be 'clamped out.'


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *and some more planing, and choosing orientation*
> 
> short lil bitty, just more planing and trying to figure up glueup. Mainly just a few pics, didn't take many, phone weighed too much..
> 
> ...


You had a major compliment coming right up to the $3 750! That's an immediate "YOU SUCK"


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *and some more planing, and choosing orientation*
> 
> short lil bitty, just more planing and trying to figure up glueup. Mainly just a few pics, didn't take many, phone weighed too much..
> 
> ...


Drill a hole through the width and use all thread and tighten up your bench
every other several years.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *and some more planing, and choosing orientation*
> 
> short lil bitty, just more planing and trying to figure up glueup. Mainly just a few pics, didn't take many, phone weighed too much..
> 
> ...


I knew the chisel would get some worked up.

@Ron - i am leaning hard on a Paul sellers bench, but will have a twin screw on the front. For tail vice i will be bolting up an old craftsman 10" vice, for now anyway. Unless i get lucky enough to win the lottery, hard to win when u dont play


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *and some more planing, and choosing orientation*
> 
> short lil bitty, just more planing and trying to figure up glueup. Mainly just a few pics, didn't take many, phone weighed too much..
> 
> ...


Dude, YOU SUCK! I no longer feel for you hand planing all that oak after scoring that deal.

Agree with Smitty, I'd try dry clamping one bowed board between two straight ones and see if you can get it to flex enough to eliminate gaps and hold fairly straight. If it works, you could do several three board glue ups and then glue those together in pairs to make your 12in wide pieces.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *and some more planing, and choosing orientation*
> 
> short lil bitty, just more planing and trying to figure up glueup. Mainly just a few pics, didn't take many, phone weighed too much..
> 
> ...


sigh not gonna get much done today, its a steady drizzle outside and the radar looks like it is gonna be an all day affair. Happy 4th of July right?

@ Smitty and JayT thats what i was thinking i would have to do, just need to get some more boards ready and find the straightest pieces. i think im gonna have to do some more planing to minimize the flex, we shall see.

@waho that is an idea but i don't wanna have to resort to using hardware like that


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *and some more planing, and choosing orientation*
> 
> short lil bitty, just more planing and trying to figure up glueup. Mainly just a few pics, didn't take many, phone weighed too much..
> 
> ...


Understandable.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Tugboater78 said:


> *and some more planing, and choosing orientation*
> 
> short lil bitty, just more planing and trying to figure up glueup. Mainly just a few pics, didn't take many, phone weighed too much..
> 
> ...


Got about an hour and a half of work in here before the rain came. Its raining steady cats and dogs now. This day 
for getting much done is a wash. Literally.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *and some more planing, and choosing orientation*
> 
> short lil bitty, just more planing and trying to figure up glueup. Mainly just a few pics, didn't take many, phone weighed too much..
> 
> ...


yeah the rain put a stop on about everything, though i just cleaned out my building and neighbors garage of all scrap metal, so i am making a trip to the sc rap yard in the mornin for some xtra cash. Gotta get something done!


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *and some more planing, and choosing orientation*
> 
> short lil bitty, just more planing and trying to figure up glueup. Mainly just a few pics, didn't take many, phone weighed too much..
> 
> ...


Friends rain gauge read 4.5 inches in the last 2 days, it's getting ridiculous my yard is a swamp and I live on top of a ridge. Worked in building today and almost finished building a medium duty workbench .so I can be able to plane in the shop till the big bench is done. To also have a place to hold all my tools while I dismantle the built-in bench I immediately disliked after I put up. SMH, as my niece would text me.

It is one like this seems to be basically a light duty version of the Sellers bench. Liked the idea a long time ago, finally got around to making it.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*a bench to build a bench*

just wanted to put something up, not much progress…

As you may notice most of my work thus far is being down outside. The last 2-3 days i have done nothing cause here in northern Kentucky all it has done is rain, almost nonstop. ?My yard turned into a swamp, and though the rain seemed to cool things down a bit, the humidity went to 100% and the temps stayed in the high 80s. Terrible weather to work in, i know this cause these are the conditions i work in at my job, and i refuse to suffer through it while I am home.

My building is/will be my shop and at the moment. It isn't quite suitable for the current work due to being cluttered and unorganized. It is in process of being repurposed and full of garden tools and lawnmowers. I built a slapjob workbench inside so i could do some work but i hated it's location and the hollow core door top which is good for nothing but stacking crap on.

So I remembered reading on Mattias Wandel's site about a quick and fairly simple solid workbench he uses here, and claims it can be used for planing. I had the materials laying around so i went to town. No details about the build but i modified his design a bit. I added some height and length. His plans i believe made his 30" tall without a top, and 75" long. Mine is 34" tall and 84" in length. I thought of making it with some better joinery but settled for his dowels and some screws like he did, i added some pieces between the upper stretchers though, just butt joints glued and screwed.

the bench on the far left is the one i actually have now removed and everything sitting on it, is on this one for now. There is a light duty Bessey vice sitting in the sawdust/shavings that i have a twin for, gonna see about installing them on this bench.









it is shoved into the corner for now but will be sitting out in middle of space once i clean up the mess









i figure later on i can add some drawers below, like his, in the future..

thanks for looking


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Tugboater78 said:


> *a bench to build a bench*
> 
> just wanted to put something up, not much progress…
> 
> ...


That will work.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*no real progress still...*

time, weather, work, other projects, overwhelmed by the dimensioning by hand, who knows the real reason but really haven't made much progress.

Today i used my newly acquired table saw to get things a little closer in size, and my new "outfeed" table to see if it could take it, and it did it like a champ, did have some burning here and there though, due to user error im sure.

I mentioned before, the bench will be 2 ~12 inch slabs for the top. It will have a 2BDetermined gap in the center, guess it could be a split-top, still designing/redesigning details in my head.









Here is a 11 3/8" slab in a test glueup session using some advice gained from comments in previous posts. Put some of the bent boards sammiched between some straight ones, came together fairly easy, but i immediately noticed i have some more work to be done for the glue faces as there were some gaps between the boards i did not like. Picked up the slab while clamped together and can tell that the bench is gonna be pretty dang heavy when completed.

after doing this i went on to some other projects and cleaned out the pile of dust the saw left in and around itself. I threw it all in the fire pit, i built yesterday to compliment my newly acquired lawn furniture from a moving sale some city folk were having down the way.

see my SYP boards i have sitting there? have this project i wanna use them on, after i rip out the pith.

ablee ablee ablee, thats all folks…

N2S
dust collection for Tsaw
"finish" shop arrangment


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Tugboater78 said:


> *no real progress still...*
> 
> time, weather, work, other projects, overwhelmed by the dimensioning by hand, who knows the real reason but really haven't made much progress.
> 
> ...


looks good. and as long as you are mentally progressing in the project - you ARE progressing. sometimes a physical break allows you to reevaluate, and rethink some of the details, which longterm could actually be a good thing.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Tugboater78 said:


> *no real progress still...*
> 
> time, weather, work, other projects, overwhelmed by the dimensioning by hand, who knows the real reason but really haven't made much progress.
> 
> ...


I have had my fair share of "non-productive" days on my bench build. I find sometimes it's handy to have a few instant gratification projects in the fire to get that sense of finishing something to get back on track.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *no real progress still...*
> 
> time, weather, work, other projects, overwhelmed by the dimensioning by hand, who knows the real reason but really haven't made much progress.
> 
> ...


Small progress is still progress. Keep it moving.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *no real progress still...*
> 
> time, weather, work, other projects, overwhelmed by the dimensioning by hand, who knows the real reason but really haven't made much progress.
> 
> ...


Looks promising, Justin! True, it's a big task when starting, but it gets better. Pick off the 'easiest' of what's in front of you, and pretty soon it'll be done !


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *no real progress still...*
> 
> time, weather, work, other projects, overwhelmed by the dimensioning by hand, who knows the real reason but really haven't made much progress.
> 
> ...


Justin, so far my bench build has been an exercise in hurry-up-and-wait. I tried to rush this past weekend and wound up going backwards a bit. Pace is good!
Hang in there.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*So, its been 2 years...*

And still no bench completed…

Had quite a few setbacks( back surgery, not setting aside enough material so having to aclimate more and wait), lack of time, motivation sometimes, frustrations etc..

For now the oak bench is on hold, i have a slab glued up for a top roughly 22"W, 6'L, 2 7/8" thick. And have 4 legs only lacking final deminsioning. But am currently frustrated with prepping it. The slab nowhere flat or square even after much planing and i am afraid i am gonna end up with a thinner top that i want by time it is all said and done. Keep finding hidden nails that really dcrew up my blades. General frustration keeps me from having motivation to deal with issues so i have stepped away, for now. I have a home for the slab until i can regain composure, but in the meantime i still need a decent bench to work on.

Been using a plywood topped bench for many tasks and it does keep me working, but its shortcomings in workholding and solidarity keep things going slow.

I acquired, earlier in the year, through craigslist, a rough cut 4×8x12 beam of douglas fir, for $20. I also went bunk picking at 3 different orange box stores one day and found more good 4×4 and 2×4s of Douglas Fir. I like the look of it over the more common SYP that is offered in this parts.

This lumber will give me a fresh start on making a Paul Sellers inspired bench.

More to come later.. hopefully soon, this time of year, in my opinion, is the best time to put a bench together. Low humidity should allow me tighter joints in the long run, though the temps are negligible for glueups.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*A new beginning*

So yesterday mornin 6am i had this

A rough cut true 4×8x12'4" beam of douglas fir


















So i cut it in half, or close to half, two 67" lengths









Scrubbed, and jointed, fine tuned and made a sammich, with some glue in the middle. With aome clamps to keep it together.









So this mornin i stropped up the scrubber grabbed a chisel, removed most the clamps , flipped it so i can look at its underdroopers.

Had some very hard knots to chip out.. 









Tried to pull a couple loose ones.. one actually did..

















And time for a scrubbin..









Gonna have some sore shoulders by end of the day..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *A new beginning*
> 
> So yesterday mornin 6am i had this
> 
> ...


Love it, Justin! That's gonna be a sweet bench top!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *A new beginning*
> 
> So yesterday mornin 6am i had this
> 
> ...


+1 ^, love the galoot aspect.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *A new beginning*
> 
> So yesterday mornin 6am i had this
> 
> ...












2nd apron in clamps, jointing toolwell boards


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *A new beginning*
> 
> So yesterday mornin 6am i had this
> 
> ...


Look, all the planes are pointing sort of North. Winters coming.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*Plowin ahead..*

In case i forgot to mention, i am currently making a Paul Sellers inspired bench.

I am not making the one he shows in his blog/videos, but more like the one in his book, i think. I currently do not have his book, but from what i have read and seen elsewhere it is not as deep and the toolwell is more toward the back.

I wanted to build a big bench but i have found most of what i will do will work on something smaller. My space doesnt really allow for such either.

So planning on a 5.5' long 24" wide. Height I was aiming for 36", what my plywood bench have been working on is. While working today, on the slab, i found 34" is more comfortable, so a slight change to my plans on paper.

But on to what i did today..

I flattened the bottom of the slab roughly. Enough to work on jointing the 2×4s for apron/toolwell laminations.










Scrub plane and gramps #5 used to take down below the roundovers. Heft and Hubris for final passes.









After setting those up and glued i went back and did final flattening of bottom.









9 2×4s jointed and glued up for 2 aprons 1 toolwell.
Started to flatten the top of slab a bit before i lost daylight

















Aprons will only be 9.5 inches tall, toolwell will be determined after everything else is done.

Probably gonna cheat to save time, run the laminations through the power planer. After taking any twist/cupping out with planes, in the mornin. Gotta get leg assemblies ready as well.

Thats it for now.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Plowin ahead..*
> 
> In case i forgot to mention, i am currently making a Paul Sellers inspired bench.
> 
> ...


Coming along real well Tug, how's the shoulders holding up.. lol..


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Plowin ahead..*
> 
> In case i forgot to mention, i am currently making a Paul Sellers inspired bench.
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work. It's coming along quite nicely.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Plowin ahead..*
> 
> In case i forgot to mention, i am currently making a Paul Sellers inspired bench.
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Plowin ahead..*
> 
> In case i forgot to mention, i am currently making a Paul Sellers inspired bench.
> 
> ...


Feel the burn!


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Plowin ahead..*
> 
> In case i forgot to mention, i am currently making a Paul Sellers inspired bench.
> 
> ...





> Coming along real well Tug, how s the shoulders holding up.. lol..
> 
> - racerglen


They a bit achy this mornin, as well as my back and knees, but the last two are a normal thing..

Seems today isnt gonna be very productive, but we shall see what happens. Got honeydos to take care of


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*All parts roughed out (i think)*

So where did i leave off?

Been sporadically working on rest of the parts needed.

Morning after last post i took my toolwell and apron laminations out to the back shop. 
Changed blades on my Dewalt 733 planer. The last set ran into few nails from my reclaimed oak, unfortuently i do not own a metal detector yet. (Really need to get one).

Scrounged around in the shop for rest of pieces i need for base assemblies. The base will all be oak.

I already had 4 pieces for legs roughed out. Needed pieces for 2 upper, 2 lower stretchers 2 bearer plates for each leg assembly. Also 2 long pieces for front and rear stretchers ( not part of original Sellers design but i think i want to add so i can have a storage shelf underneath, any thoughts yay or nay?) Also a chops for a legvice and an endvice.

So i fired up the planar









My shopvac powered dust collection is currently setup in the other shop and didn't wanna drag it out. This building is seriously due for a good cleaning so i just let everything fly.

I then grabbed up my legs, in the rough. Cut from a couple reclaimed 6×6 beams. (Varied in size from a shade under 5" to just above 6") I wanted to save as much material as possible but needed all to be same size. Ended up using tablesaw to rough rip all to 4.5×4.5" 









Drug out my jack planes and got 2 sides square and jointed



























One of my helpers, my soon2b stepdaughter.

Rough cut all parts down to within an inch of final size. Doublechecked for any possible nails ( not likely any but i have been fooled before) then took them back to visit the planar.

Legvice chop









And planed down to final thickness.










Barrel of oak shavings. Ended up filling 1 3/4 of them.









All parts gathered on my sawhorses.
















A little more help from both the kiddos.

This was about all i accomplished, have been busy with redoing the plumbing in the house and tying up some more of my neverending kitchen remodel. (Future completed project hopefully)

Everything has sat for over 24 hours with very little attention being paid to it. Though i have done a few things so that progress hasn't completely stopped.










Working on getting legs down from 36" to 29" ( finished height should be 28, were originally cut for Roubo )










And double checking all my measurements and that i have everything i need.

Endgrain of the top of my legvice chop.









I flipped my slab over and scrubbed a bit more off the top after supper tonight too

Ablee.ablee.ablee… thats all folks

For now…


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Tugboater78 said:


> *All parts roughed out (i think)*
> 
> So where did i leave off?
> 
> ...


Movin right along Tug, amazing you can make that progress while plumbing and all the rest !


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *All parts roughed out (i think)*
> 
> So where did i leave off?
> 
> ...


Your flying through this bench build, I'm tired just watching. Great work.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Tugboater78 said:


> *All parts roughed out (i think)*
> 
> So where did i leave off?
> 
> ...


Keep it up bud. I think I would've died twice already.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Tugboater78 said:


> *All parts roughed out (i think)*
> 
> So where did i leave off?
> 
> ...


You're gonna have that done in no time at this rate. Great progress Tug.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Tugboater78 said:


> *All parts roughed out (i think)*
> 
> So where did i leave off?
> 
> ...


Busy busy busy. Good work Tug!


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*Chopping leg mortices*

So i finally getting around to some joinery. Ive never chopped out a mortice by hand before, but there is a first time for everything right?


























Not as hard as it may seem, didnt take long to get down with a sharp chisel. Cut about halfway through from one side, flipped leg and cut through from other side. 









After measuring multiple times and marking everything, my first one didnt line up in center. Was about 3/16ths off.










Ill half to figure.out how to fix that later..








Second wasnt too bad, even though it was going through a knot i couldn't avoid.









One leg done..









Second leg marked out, this one will have my leg vice mounted to it.

I got if chopped out, but still have to do mortice for parallel guide and hole for vice screw, i will leave it till after the leg assembly is finished and dryfit.








Marking out a tenon..


















First tenon dryfit, probably gonna need to wedge it

All i have for now, wasn't in a big hurry today, dragging arse after recovering from a dr visit and migraine yesterday and last night.

Hopefully have some complete leg assemblies tomorrow if all goes well.

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Chopping leg mortices*
> 
> So i finally getting around to some joinery. Ive never chopped out a mortice by hand before, but there is a first time for everything right?
> 
> ...


Ok. I gotcha now. Using a bevel edge chisel like a mortising chisel. I do the same but hog out the waste first with forstner or auger.

Lookin good bud. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Chopping leg mortices*
> 
> So i finally getting around to some joinery. Ive never chopped out a mortice by hand before, but there is a first time for everything right?
> 
> ...


Aye, tryin a lot of Paul Seller's methods, for fun and education. I figured he was blowing smoke about chopping mortices aince he was working with pine/spruce but i am chopping through tight grain oak like butter. Once i got used to it anyway.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Chopping leg mortices*
> 
> So i finally getting around to some joinery. Ive never chopped out a mortice by hand before, but there is a first time for everything right?
> 
> ...


I watched that video and tried that way too, had good results. Just preferred a different way.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Chopping leg mortices*
> 
> So i finally getting around to some joinery. Ive never chopped out a mortice by hand before, but there is a first time for everything right?
> 
> ...


Looks great, Tug!
There are a few screwy mortices hidden in my bench since I was learning, too. Doesn't affect performance that I can tell. Bud, get out a drill for the next one…you've proved yourself!


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Chopping leg mortices*
> 
> So i finally getting around to some joinery. Ive never chopped out a mortice by hand before, but there is a first time for everything right?
> 
> ...


Second set of legs being done with bit/brace..


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Chopping leg mortices*
> 
> So i finally getting around to some joinery. Ive never chopped out a mortice by hand before, but there is a first time for everything right?
> 
> ...


Smart man


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*Leg assemblies dryfit and a mockup*

So i think i left off working on tenons. I worked on marking all of them out after posting last entry.

Got two of them ready for first leg assembly. And after a lot of paring and beating about i got it together. It is nowhere near perfect cosmetically, but solid on a functional level.









Then i went to bed.

Got up this past morning, and worked on rough sizing of tenons for next assembly. I hadn't gotten mortices done on other 2 legs but had marked them out. After my experience chopping out the mortices on first set, i tried a different method for this pair.

A little bit and brace action..









Not much use to take pictures of this. I had marked all locations for top and bottom of mortice and the centerline to locate the auger bit.

This went a bit quicker than chopping, but had to make sure i kept 90 degrees in three directions. Horizontal, left/right, fore/aft. Only ended off mark once. Turn till tip poked through backside, then flip and finish through.

So i ended up with this..


















Took a LOT of persueding to knock it together, have a few concerns about taking back apart for finishwork then final.assembly.

But will worry about that a bit later, time to do a mockup so i can work on other joinery. And also get an idea how bench will look.


















Things be a bit tight in shop, need to move everything out onto carport tomorrow.

Marked out aprons for dados and also see how endvice will fit after i mount it. Double check later after carport setup.

Originally planned on both legs being 9" in from both ends. But looks like i will need to move the right leg assembly in ~13".

More to come later..

- trim top and aprons down to final length
- chop out bottom of slab for endvice mount
- dado aprons and remove a bit of leg assemblies to flush aprons to front of legs.
- disassemble leg assemblies, champher all edges, finetune mortice/tenons, figure out legvice mount.

Thanks for stopping by again.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Leg assemblies dryfit and a mockup*
> 
> So i think i left off working on tenons. I worked on marking all of them out after posting last entry.
> 
> ...


It's coming along well Tug. What's the plan for the leg vise?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Leg assemblies dryfit and a mockup*
> 
> So i think i left off working on tenons. I worked on marking all of them out after posting last entry.
> 
> ...


Lots left but the end is in sight Tug ! Good show you're putting on..


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Leg assemblies dryfit and a mockup*
> 
> So i think i left off working on tenons. I worked on marking all of them out after posting last entry.
> 
> ...


Progress. Nice job on the thru mortises.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Leg assemblies dryfit and a mockup*
> 
> So i think i left off working on tenons. I worked on marking all of them out after posting last entry.
> 
> ...


Solid work! You'll be laying out dog holes soon.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Leg assemblies dryfit and a mockup*
> 
> So i think i left off working on tenons. I worked on marking all of them out after posting last entry.
> 
> ...


Nice job on the mortises. I found out on my tool box that it was a lot easier and more accurate to drill the waste out before chopping.
That is going to be a very nice bench.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Leg assemblies dryfit and a mockup*
> 
> So i think i left off working on tenons. I worked on marking all of them out after posting last entry.
> 
> ...





> It s coming along well Tug. What s the plan for the leg vise?
> 
> - theoldfart


trying to figure that out still Kevin, i really want to incorporate chain guide but it really isnt in the budget, guess i will do a workaround until i can swing it. Bottom of my lower tenon is 5" from the floor, wish i had moved it up higher but guess i overthought it in design and in turn left myself in a tight spot.

any input or thoughts would be appreciated, as my mind can only do so much!


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*Putting it all together - part 1*

So i reckon i got too excited to get this together so not many pictures but I will try to explain as I can. Sure to be many edits…as i am posting this from memory i will do specifics later.

So I left off with dryfitting my leg assemblies, i think.

I took those assemblies and mated them to my top slab and aprons with clamps, while in my tight shop that night. I just had to see what it would look like.

















The next morning drug everything out onto my carport. And put it all together again to get a better look.









When i got my fill of thrill at getting to third base, i then flipped the slab upsidedown on a pair of sawhorses. I checked and rechecked and checked again for the corner that my endvice would be mounted.
My endvice originally came from my grandfathers shop, mounted to a rickety table he used for assembly. The table probably used to be fairly solid. After sitting idle for 12 years and apparently a couple floods in the old shop it was about to fall over due to rot in the legs. The vice itself is very solid, no slop, and is quick release. It was fairly dirty and rusty so i cleaned it up and gave it some new paint, some time back. 

















Anyone seen one like this before, i tried looking it up and didn't find much.

But on to the bench..

So i took my vice and set in place, so i could see what i needed to do to get it mounted. I wanted the rear jaw inset/flush to the end and no more than 1/2" from the top. The depth of the mounting bracket is only 2.5" tall so i had to chop out of bottom of slab to get it closer to the top.


















Almost there..









It also had a slight taper, so i had to work on that.



















Got it! Two 5/16 2" lags from the bottom and two #10 1.5" screws in from the face hold it in place.









With slab still upsidedown i put things together to do some marking of legs and aprons for some recesses to flush them all. Some of this process is explained in Paul Seller's blog and video, the aprons mainly. The legs had notches cut into them on the top to get everything flush.


















They are ~ 5/8" in depth and 5.5" in height. The aprons recess (or dado?) Is also ~ 5/8" in depth, giving me roughly 1 1/4" total, the thickness of my aprons.

Legs were crosscut with my D-8 to depth on the marked line, and ripped with my thumbhole D-8. Cleaned up with chisel.
Aprons were done via Seller's method, knifewall, saw sides to depth as close as possible, chisel and router plane to get to final depth. I had dryfit and marked these being shy 1/8" above topslab to allow for final sizing.

I then dryfit again, and ended up doing some more fine tuning. And finally got it all where i wanted.









The left leg assembly is set 9" from the end of slab/apron. The right assembly is 13.5", to accommodate for my tail vice.

More later in part 2, falling asleep here.

Thanks for reading


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Putting it all together - part 1*
> 
> So i reckon i got too excited to get this together so not many pictures but I will try to explain as I can. Sure to be many edits…as i am posting this from memory i will do specifics later.
> 
> ...


Looking good tug. There's light at the end of the tunnel.

Do you use that round mallet a lot? That one for beating and the Barron style for fine/smaller joinery?


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Putting it all together - part 1*
> 
> So i reckon i got too excited to get this together so not many pictures but I will try to explain as I can. Sure to be many edits…as i am posting this from memory i will do specifics later.
> 
> ...


Aye the barron style for dovetails and the like. tried it for heavy work and though it was heavy enough and great control, it started mushrooming my handle more than i like. I got the odd lookin one, in addition, to a spokeshave from waho in the last plane swap. Its been pretty useful. Need to make a big oak mallet when i get around to it, i have plenty of big cutoffs to do so.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Putting it all together - part 1*
> 
> So i reckon i got too excited to get this together so not many pictures but I will try to explain as I can. Sure to be many edits…as i am posting this from memory i will do specifics later.
> 
> ...


Solid work!
Man, I love that vise. Makes me want to paint my Veritas…


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*I put it together, then tore it back apart...*

Well i should have updated this blog in a more timely fashion. I have lost many pictures over time.

Anyway, after last entry i got the benchtop glued and bolted to the leg assemblies. It worked fine over a couple months, as is, no further upgrades. Though i was lacking a good front vice.

Come sometime in the spring, i think, i lose track of time easily with my work schedule. I walked in the shop, after returning home. Found my front apron has twisted and pulled free of the bolts holding it to the front of the leg assembly. Apparently my boards were not as dry as i had figured.

The bench had lost its solidness, racking to and fro lengthwise. The aprons had to be cut off. I had decided before this, that i didn't like having the tool tray, and was planning to fill it in. So it was time to do a rebuild.

How i went about this will be in the next installment.

One day I will have a fully functional bench, i swear!

A few pictures of one of the reasons it is taking me so long.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *I put it together, then tore it back apart...*
> 
> Well i should have updated this blog in a more timely fashion. I have lost many pictures over time.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the wedding, Tug! Best wishes for many happy years together!


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *I put it together, then tore it back apart...*
> 
> Well i should have updated this blog in a more timely fashion. I have lost many pictures over time.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the wedding.
Have a look at the Paul Sellers workbench.
He has a wedge system which ensure no racking.
text
video starting at about 10'


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *I put it together, then tore it back apart...*
> 
> Well i should have updated this blog in a more timely fashion. I have lost many pictures over time.
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas, she seems to be keeper!

Sylvain, this bench was based on his design, and i had that setup. But since the bolts, that were installed per his design, blew out,and the aprons twisted, there was nothing left to keep it together.

Optes for no wedges this go and put straight dados/housings in them this go.


----------

